# Book idea



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

I am sort of shocked that no one has ever written a book exposing popular preachers/teachers that lead people astray. Title it something like "Are you beling decieved? An examination of popular TV Preachers". In it you could have chapters on Joel Osteen, Joyce Myers, TD Jakes, John Haggee, etc. 

When I go into Borders and other such stores I am so saddened by the junk on the shelves. If you look close you can find Sproul and Piper but they are so out numbered by misinformation. I think a book like this would grab people's attention and sell.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 23, 2007)

How about: "Agony of Deceit" or "Power Religion"? (both edited by Michael Horton)


----------



## A5pointer (Oct 23, 2007)

Hank Hennigraff did 2 books a while back. One outing "word faith" and one about counterfeit revival. He named names.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

I have Counterfeit Revival and it's good. I've not heard of the other books, we're they readily available in book stores?


----------



## A5pointer (Oct 23, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I have Counterfeit Revival and it's good. I've not heard of the other books, we're they readily available in book stores?



I think the other book is "Christianity in Crisis" hits word faith on the head. Hank is good at this stuff but is an annoying Arminian.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

Is he Arminian? I thought he was a Calvinist? I know he's partial pretersit.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2007)

There is a reason why you haven't heard of the other books. They are older. They dealt with the Word Faith movement and televangelists about 15 to 20 years ago. A new one is in order. The names have changed but the heresies are still the same.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

Makes sense Randy. I think the cover needs to be very attention grabbing, maybe include pictures of the preachers being spoken of inside and have the title in bold red letter, maybe even blood graphics. The crowd who would be in need of it will pass it by if it doesn't stand out and slap them in the face.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Is he Arminian? I thought he was a Calvinist? I know he's partial pretersit.



Hank is a semi-pelagian or amyraldian at best.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you think it would need a "big name" author to sell?

BTW, I do think it is a very good idea.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

too bad (about Hank)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Do you think it would need a "big name" author to sell?
> 
> BTW, I do think it is a very good idea.



No, I don't think it would need a big name author. In fact, I think an unknown might do a better job of selling books. If it's a well known guy like Sproul people would just roll their eyes and think "Oh that guy again". they see guys like him as "attackers" of their belief system. I think this would need tobe writen by someone who once believed in the preachers within the book.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I think this would need to be writen by someone who once believed in the preachers within the book.



Excellent point.  Yes, I believe this *would* sell.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks, let me humbly use myself as an example. Let's say Matt, Rich, or Bob wanted to write this book. Their knowledge would essential to such a title. However, I think I (or someone like me) would have to author it with the the Elder getting the "with" co-authorship. For example-

"Are you being Deceived"

A former follower expose on todays TV preachers

by: Adam Leavelle with Bob Vigneault



Something like that.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 23, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> There is a reason why you haven't heard of the other books. They are older. They dealt with the Word Faith movement and televangelists about 15 to 20 years ago. A new one is in order. The names have changed but the heresies are still the same.



Granted, but they are still applicable to the situation. Having said that a new book would be helpful as well.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

Adding to my "idea"-how about each chapter (teacher) be written by someone who used to follow that person and how they came to understand what they once treasured to be a lie?

Again, you would need a teaching elder to write it "with" these people to make sure it was written well in regard to exposing the error.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Thanks, let me humbly use myself as an example. Let's say Matt, Rich, or Bob wanted to write this book. Their knowledge would essential to such a title. However, I think I (or someone like me) would have to author it with the the Elder getting the "with" co-authorship. For example-
> 
> "Are you being Deceived"
> 
> ...



I'm liking this idea more and more!

How about having an individual who was delivered from the false teaching of each individual do the seperate chapters?

Something like this.....?

Adam Leavelle on Joel Osteen, R. Martin Snyder on T. D. Jakes, James Helbert on Joyce Meyers, etc.
Edited by Bob Vigneault

{GMTA, Adam. I was writing this as you were posting above. }


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 23, 2007)

Yep, I think it would be a hit, but that's not why I would like to see it. I am so saddened by all the people misguided by these false teachers.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I am so saddened by all the people misguided by these false teachers.



Same here, brother. We should remember the misguided in our prayers regularly.


----------

